# version incompatibility while installing diablo-jre-1.5.0.07.01



## aurora (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello;
I've just tried to install to my FreeBSD 7.x using diablo-jre-freebsd6.i386.1.5.0.07.01.tbz located in /usr/ports/packages and

```
cd /usr/ports/packages
pkg_add diablo-jre-freebsd6.i386.1.5.0.07.01.tbz
```
returned 
couldn not find package javavmwrapper-2.0_6
then I did:

```
cd /ports/java/javavmwrapper and
make installed javavmwrapper-2.3.2
```
thinkin the higher version of javavmwrapper would cause no problem
but it caused the foollowing error

```
pkg_add: warning : package diablo-jre-freebsd6.i386.1.5.0.07.01 requires xorg-libraries-6.9.0 but xorg-libraries-7.4 is installed.
pkg_add: warning : package diablo-jre-freebsd6.i386.1.5.0.07.01 requires javavmwrapper-2.0_6 but javavmwrapper-2.3.2 is installed.
```

Clearly. there's a strange version incompatibility here. 
Do I absolutely have to find the exact matching versions; if I do that it will mean I have to degrade the xorg version, which might cause further incompatibilities . How should I proceed? 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2009)

Normally these warnings aren't bad.. They're not good either..

Why don't you install the slightly more recent java/diablo-jre15?


----------



## aurora (Aug 4, 2009)

I 've gotta use solely the packages to install it as my system is way too old and it takes sometimes hours to compile the big applications such as jre... That's why I didn't use the ports.


----------



## ale (Aug 4, 2009)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> I 've gotta use solely the packages to install it as my system is way too old and it takes sometimes hours to compile the big applications such as jre... That's why I didn't use the ports.


The diablo-jre port is a binary port. It doesn't need to be built. It will take more or less the same time as installing the package.


----------



## morbit (Aug 4, 2009)

It must be manually fetched however.

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/cg...ablo-latte-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2

mv to /usr/ports/distfiles/ , cd /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16/ && make install clean


----------

